# Origin of Kenpo



## 8253 (May 12, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone knows where Kenpo originated.  I have heard that it originated in China as Chaun Fa, but am just curious if this is correct.


----------



## kroh (May 12, 2004)

http://www.stanford.edu/group/kenpo/kenpo-faq.html

Enjoy...
WalT


----------



## Zoran (May 13, 2004)

Origins of Kenpo is a bit confused since the term Kenpo or Kempo, for the most part, means a Japanese system with Chinese origins (please note that is an oversimplified definition). Hence why you will see other systems such as Shorinji Kempo, which is a new system created in Japan with chinese martial arts origins.

Kenpo/Kempo Karate is "usually" used as a label to systems and styles that derived from the Chow lineage _(Kempo Karate for Chow, and Kenpo Karate for Parker)_. Once you go to the Mitose branch _(Kosho Ryu or Kempo Jujitsu)_, things get confusing at best. The story goes that Mitose was the 21st Great Grand Master of Kosho Ryu and the system originate from Chuan Fa. There are also rumors that he learned from Motobu who taught him Okinawan/RyuKyu Kempo.

Anyway, the route that the Kenpo Karate styles we know took was China - Okinawa/Japan - Hawaii - everywhere else.

_*disclaimer:*
The above information is short and very much incomplete. I've spent a lot of time researching this subject and found that details are conflicted from source to source. In all honesty, we will never be completely sure of any of the historical details floating around out there. _


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 13, 2004)

Zoran said:
			
		

> Origins of Kenpo is a bit confused since the term Kenpo or Kempo, for the most part, means a Japanese system with Chinese origins (please note that is an oversimplified definition). Hence why you will see other systems such as Shorinji Kempo, which is a new system created in Japan with chinese martial arts origins.
> 
> Kenpo/Kempo Karate is "usually" used as a label to systems and styles that derived from the Chow lineage _(Kempo Karate for Chow, and Kenpo Karate for Parker)_. Once you go to the Mitose branch _(Kosho Ryu or Kempo Jujitsu)_, things get confusing at best. The story goes that Mitose was the 21st Great Grand Master of Kosho Ryu and the system originate from Chuan Fa. There are also rumors that he learned from Motobu who taught him Okinawan/RyuKyu Kempo.
> 
> ...


I heard Mr. Parker was 37th.
Sean


----------



## Zoran (May 15, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> I heard Mr. Parker was 37th.
> Sean



I think we are up to 337 now. :uhyeah: 

Here are a couple of more links that have some decent articles on it from the author's perspective.
http://www.freewebz.com/kenpoexchange/history2.htm
http://www.kenpo-texas.com/kenpohistory.htm


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 15, 2004)

Zoran said:
			
		

> Origins of Kenpo is a bit confused...
> 
> _*disclaimer:*
> In all honesty, we will never be completely sure of any of the historical details floating around out there. _


 That's not true, you need only go to the Al Tracy websight for the real deal...  I say,  I say,  You see, that's a joke, son... your supposed to laugh.
Sean


----------



## Doc (May 18, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> That's not true, you need only go to the Al Tracy websight for the real deal...  I say,  I say,  You see, that's a joke, son... your supposed to laugh.
> Sean


You made a funny boy, a ha ha. Speak up son, I'm talking short distance to you boy. - Nice kid, but sharp as a bowling ball.

(OK so I'm old)


----------



## DavidCC (May 21, 2004)

We're not talking about ancient history... there are still some people who were there who are still alive.  Just the other day I was watching an interview with Sonny Gascon and he was reminiscing about the early days of Kenpo in Hawaii, and later in California... he's not the only one...

I think sometimes we want to make the "history" more intersting or meaningful than the real stories might actually be.  So that leads us to think "there must be more to these stories" and then that leads to "the real story must be lost to us in the past"  but it's not, yet.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 21, 2004)

You are right I talk to Sensi Bobby Lowe all the time about Mr. Parker.  Sensi Lowe was the fifth person in the United States to be promoted to Black Belt.  It's great to talk to the old timers.  Sensi Lowe runs a really tough class and his stable of Black Belts are next to none.  I will make this offer PM me with your questions and after I get around ten or so I will as Sensi Lowe to Answer them.

Respectfully


----------



## Zoran (May 22, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> You are right I talk to Sensi Bobby Lowe all the time about Mr. Parker.  Sensi Lowe was the fifth person in the United States to be promoted to Black Belt.  It's great to talk to the old timers.  Sensi Lowe runs a really tough class and his stable of Black Belts are next to none.  I will make this offer PM me with your questions and after I get around ten or so I will as Sensi Lowe to Answer them.
> 
> Respectfully



Interesting person. I understand he trained under Mas Oyama for a time.


----------

